
Start school day at 11am to let students sleep in, says expert - fukusa
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/sep/08/start-school-later-11am-students-sleep
======
secfirstmd
Completely agree with this. I spent most of my youth in an extremely tired
state. Up at 7 to be in school for 9. I doubt I ever really learned anything
useful until after 11am. By 4pm I was shattered, then had to go home and do
sports / homework until 8-9pm. At the weekend atleast at one of the days was
spent sleeping in, purely because I was so unnecessarily wrecked by the stupid
school hours.

Fast forward and these days, since setting up my own company, I rarely start
properly working until 11am. By that time I'm not exhausted getting up and am
ready to be immediately productive.

So what about adjusting to societies (stupid) rules at such an early age -
most people are not morning people anyway. School is supposed to be about
learning and productivity, so why are we making it part of the "hours just for
the sake of it / that's how it's always been done" problem?

School hours are basically currently set as it's a form of childcare but
parents are working all kinds of hours these days - why should schools be
different?

------
LarryMade2
Part of school is to orient our youth to society. You start school early in
the day and later in life the young adults will be able to show up for the
start of work easier.

While 11am seems extreme I think having the start like 9 or so might be
better, but, then again we have the coordination of getting kids to school and
you to work in the same time frame then.

~~~
marssaxman
It doesn't work that way. Circadian rhythms are regulated by the PER3 gene. No
amount of practice will convert someone from a late-riser into an early-riser.

The only benefit you might see from forcing those young adults to get up
before they are ready to wake up during their school years is that you might
condition them to see their hours of morning grogginess as normal and reduce
the psychological distress they might otherwise feel when considering the
prospect of going through that experience every work day for year after year
with no prospect of relief.

------
cafard
Certainly the adolescents should start later. The problem I saw in Montgomery
County, Maryland, is that the first bus pick-up times are in the dark for much
of the year. The county reasonably thinks it better to have a crowd of 15 to
18-year-olds on the corner in the dark than a bunch of 5 to 10-year-olds.

~~~
SeldomSoup
Same deal for Howard County, MD. We had to get up at 6 to be on the bus by
6:30, and it was pitch black outside in the winter months. Luckily I had an
forty-minute bus ride, which provided the opportunity for some extra rest.

------
angmarsbane
Completely disagree. Morning people exist. Growing up I couldn't stay awake
past 10:30 and I got my best work done from 5-9 AM.

------
nso95
They'll just stay up later, though.

------
SixSigma
Also mitigates road congestion

